# Crazy, soon to be dead people



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Team plans cemetery for die-hard fans*

By Michael Atkins

BERLIN (Reuters) - A German soccer club plans to open a cemetery next to its stadium so that die-hard fans can rest in peace alongside their favorite team.

Hamburg SV, a Bundesliga side from the northern port city, aims to open the graveyard some 50 feet from the stadium's main entrance, said deputy chairman Christian Reichert.

"For a large number of people, it's important to be close to the club after their lives are over," he said. "The cemetery will have the look of a small, open stadium."

With 42,000 registered supporters at the club and just 500 graves up for grabs, competition for places promises to be fierce. Officials have already begun taking reservations.

"I don't know of any other place in Germany where this is done, so it's a unique opportunity for our fans," Reichert said, adding that teams like England's Everton FC have been known to inter fans' ashes around playing fields.

Fans get 25 years in the turf and can choose from a range of burials: ashes in an urn from 2,500 euros ($3,150), a single grave at 8,000 euros and a two person plot at 12,500 euros.

Plans for the 70,000 euro graveyard, due to be completed in September, include a war memorial from the team's former stadium, as well as commemorative stones honoring former Hamburg players, who include ex-England star Kevin Keegan.

Not everyone is happy about the cemetery though.

"Some people, especially from churches, have said that it's not appropriate," Reichert said. "It's not for everyone but a lot of people are interested. Even if only one percent of our members take a place, that would be enough."

Hamburg hosted five matches at this summer's World Cup, including a quarter final between Italy and Ukraine.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If ya' get killed in a soccer riot, do you get a special deal?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> If ya' get killed in a soccer riot, do you get a special deal?


Hell, odds are pretty good ya might if ya go to the game. They should give a discount


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Man, what a marketing SCAM !!! Although I really LIKE the Cowboys, no way in hell would I care to be buried at Texas Stadium.


----------

